# Flying into Stansted?



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I travelled through Stansted last weekend and came across a bargain that may be of use to you if needing transport to the Capital.

I prefer to use the Stansted Express as I am always concerned about traffic holdups on the M11. If two or more people are travelling with them now there is a fare deal available at the booking office or online at www.stanstedexpress.com. It works out at £24 return if 2 travel, £21 for 3 and £16 for 4.
Finding that came too late for me and left me almost £30 worse off! C'est la vie. The promotion is to try to stem the loss of traffic to the coaches. I know the coach us cheaper but at what saving if you get stuck on the M11 and have to buy another flight ticket?


----------

